# Anagrams



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

And the word is:

*aggravate*


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

how do we play?


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Anagrams from the word "AGGRAVATE"

AVATAR GARAGE GARGET GAVAGE RAGTAG RAVAGE TAGGER TAGRAG AGATE AGAVE AGGER AVERT EGGAR GAGER GRATE GRAVE GREAT REATA RETAG TARGE TERGA TRAVE AGAR AGER AREA AVER GAGA GAGE GATE GAVE GEAR GETA GRAT RAGA RAGE RATE RAVE TARE TEAR VARA VERA VERT AGA AGE ARE ART ATE AVA AVE EAR EAT EGG ERA ERG ETA GAE GAG GAR GAT GET RAG RAT REG RET REV TAE TAG TAR TAV TEA TEG VAR VAT VEG VET AA AE AG AR AT ER ET RE TA 

85 words


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW


----------

